# Do Ti users have a better vocabulary than Te users?



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> How does Nardi define language? Language as an abstract and more or less logical system (an INTP specialty) or actual communication with real life people?


Probably just as the ability to get a point across in a meaningful way - not just random semantics-crunching in order to gain a personal understanding of something.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> and when I'm writing an essay or some document that really matters, I might take the time to look up 'better' synonyms for a word I've written in a dictionary. But in real-time communication, I'll just use the first word that comes to mind and roughly conveys what I want to say. Well... it also depends on who close a topic is to my heart. If it's one of my pet peeves I can be extremely accurate and nitpicky, but if it's just some random topic I''ll waffle.



You have a very precise grasp on this. I also keep thesaurus.com up while typing a paper, but in reality, I don't stress much on this.

That being said, the education that I was granted as a child instilled a decent vocabulary. I do kind appreciate a perfectly utilized word but I hardly seek that goal. 

Also, no one is saying ISTPs are wordsmiths, which I find interesting.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I didn't _actively_ attempt to build 'a good vocabulary', to be honest. 

I don't think that I was seeking to increase my vocabulary on purpose. It just happened. Quite rapidly. At a young age, because of the books I was reading. I learned to love words, and enjoyed using them, and understanding them.

I remember being proud of learning these words and using them. And being made fun of for it.

But, all in all, I never remember there being a time when I sat back and thought: ''Hmm... I should stop learning words.''

I don't think type matters. It's what you're exposed to that matters. Your environment, how you interact with it, and whether it impacts you in a negative or positive way.

Words were, and are, my sanctuary.


----------



## Portal (Jan 3, 2012)

Poptart said:


> I feel like this might be a really stupid question but oh well, it's just the Internet. I have observed that Ti users (xNTP in particular) seem to be way better at describing things and have larger vocabularies; they always seem to know the exact word to use. Is this accurate, or am I just seeing something that isn't there?
> 
> Of course I'm talking collectively, not about every Ti user distributively cause there are always exceptions.


That would have to do with Fe.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The premise of this thread is invalid. You can't even ever know that one type has a better vocabulary than the other. I have a feeling the OP was trying to say that the Ti types are more interested in vocabulary. I mean, any type has the freedom to learn words whenever, so it doesn't make sense to say that it's a psychological imperative that Ti types automatically have a better vocabulary than Te types - no one is born with their vocabulary. And I haven't noticed any particular correlation, other than Ti types actually like to reason with vocabulary, while Te types aren't such sticklers to a strict vocabulary for the sake of reasoning, although you can certainly have Te types who value vocabulary (I sure do).


----------



## Poptart (Jan 24, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I have a feeling the OP was trying to say that the Ti types are more interested in vocabulary.


Nah, I noticed that the XNTP types (at least the ones I personally know) all use perplexing words and have the best use of vocabulary IMO. I attributed this to Ti when I read on Wikipedia "Ti seeks precision such as the exact word to express an idea". 
Nobody is born with their vocabulary but maybe they have a different predisposition for development of it, like people can be naturally good at math despite the fact that they're not born with knowledge of it.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Poptart said:


> Nobody is born with their vocabulary but maybe they have a different predisposition for development of it, like people can be naturally good at math despite the fact that they're not born with knowledge of it.


I don't really know enough about predispositions etc to say anything meaningful about this, but it sort of rings true for the INTPs I know. One of them is a linguistics lecturer, so you'd expect him to eat dictionaries for breakfast and know lots of words. But another one used to work in lots of different jobs (model, call center, possibly make-up sales rep etc) and her vocab is still a lot posher than most people's and when someone asks her a question she has to stand there and think about the best way to phrase her answer, while I'd just start talking and rephrase my answer several times over if the first attempt sounds stupid. (Me: "X comes across as aggressive. Blablablabla." - INTP-lady "Yes, X's _demeanour_ is aggressive.") I don't know too much about her educational background. I mean, she's reasonably well educated, but she's not some supergeek and she's even got lots of girly interests. So it seems like her vocab is more high-brow than one would expect of most people who've worked in these kinds of jobs.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

corgiflatmate said:


> Also, no one is saying ISTPs are wordsmiths, which I find interesting.


Yep, if it's the Ti alone, then ISTPs would have to be just as 'good' with vocab as INTPs. 
I'm not sure I know any ISTPs but a colleague of mine might be one and she does like to correct others in a very condescending way, while her own vocab isn't all that great. She also likes posh words and always says "I'm _involved_ in ....", even when she's just part of the audience at some event and not actually organizing anything there. She's _involved_ a in everything and seems unable to just say "I _doing_ ...." or "I've got to _go to/be at_ ....". But that might just be because she's snooty and might have nothing to do with type.


----------



## YellowDaffodil (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, I've always thought that my vocabulary was quite good/excellent/of a high standard....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes and Te users also have a larger vocabulary than Ti users. Since you didn't say how many, my answer is irrefutable.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Knight_In_Rags said:


> That's because Ti users naturally seek precision in their use of words. They use precise language to try and get the world to understand logical conceptual models and/or blueprints.


I usually avoid larger words for this very reason. Doesn't hurt that it takes less work to say, write or type the simpler words. This doesn't mean my vocabulary is good or bad. Why judge a toolbox by how many tools it has in it when you can judge it by how the craftsman uses said toolbox?


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't really know. I know a lot of ENFP's and INFP's who have a good vocabulary since most of them read a lot. Maybe it's an Ne thing? Besides, doesn't Ti have a difficult time getting thoughts out in general since they have to go back into their heads and archive everything? I imagine Te being the better talker.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> I don't really know. I know a lot of ENFP's and INFP's who have a good vocabulary since most of them read a lot. Maybe it's an Ne thing? Besides, doesn't Ti have a difficult time getting thoughts out in general since they have to go back into their heads and archive everything? I imagine Te being the better talker.


Depend on what content. Ti doesnt have to go inside their head to get Fe judgements. If that is the case that the introverted function need to do this.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I am a thesaurus, sometimes. Other times, my vocabulary is juvenile. Depends on the circumstances, to be fair. I'm more of a stickler for spelling, punctuation and grammar than vocabulary contexts.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

As a Ti-user, I've been reading many books from a young age, so if I have a 'good' vocabulary that's probably why. If INTPs are generally more interested in reading books then the other types, then it would make sense for them to have larger vocabularies. Most of the time I don't bother to use fancier words than I need to, though. My speech can be quite lazy at times, but if I want to make it sound fancy then I definitely can.


----------



## Hagakure (Jan 9, 2015)

This has basically already been said, but as an INTP, I usually want to give the clearest description possible, especially because people often don't understand me.

I don't use too many big words, but I love the idea of making a point to learn more.


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

Je doms are usually very articulate. They don't pay too much attention to accuracy but to efficiency of getting the point across, while Ji doms are concerned with the precision and accuracy of the things they utter. A good example is the island/peninsula picture that was posted earlier.

It depends also on the situation. I am always amazed how Eminem for example (who I believe to be an ISTP) can barely put two sentences together when giving an interview, yet spit so creatively in his songs.


There is also a German rapper who is definitely an ISTP. People often criticize him for being offensive, yes, even primitive. In interviews he is very laid back and doesn't speak that much. But in his songs there are such creative and witty lines. His double entendres, similes, metaphors are absolutely amazing. His use of homophones makes me crack up every time, he's really an interesting fella.


I really believe that rap is a Ji dom heaven.​


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I consider myself to have a high vocab. Words are fun.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

That really comes down to education level than cognitive functions. Also, if the theory of multiple intelligences holds water, a person could be linguistically inclined regardless of their functions.

But if they were both on an even plane, the Ti would certainly have a better vocabulary than Te, because Ti is the information-seeking, Perceiving function, while Te is the information-making Judging function. In Cognitive Function Academy-Sama, episode 2, you can clearly see Ti-chan reading the dictionary for shits and giggles while Te-sempai reads it to find a word he saw in a book while researching gametes as part of his school assignment.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

reletative said:


> Ti users do not have a better vocabulary.
> 
> But they _will _correct you if you use a word wrong. =D
> 
> And according to most descriptions, they are the most selective about what word they use.


They will. lmao

INTP guy corrected me on my usage of the word "detrimental" (I'd been using it wrong for like 3 years, I was so fucking embarrassed) but at least now I know...


----------

